# NG(tm)D - Hagstrom Super Swede Tremar



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey all. I picked this one up just before Christmas - Hagstrom Guitars . I walked into Long & McQuade & it had just been traded. For how it feels & what they asked with a Hagstrom hardshell I couldn't pass on it.

No pics yet. Coming soon.

This is my first Chinese built guitar, and my first Les Paul style. 

It's a great player for the price. The pickups are probably the best I've heard on an Asian import (except the stuff that has factory "real" SD or Dimarzio). They're called "58", but I think they're a little hotter & more modern sounding. In the ballpark though & they appear to be potted so no microphonic issues for gain junkies like me. In single coil mode they're a little thinner. I won't say Strat or Tele-ish as they're wound hotter. Not P90-ish as the growl isn't there. Just a different feel - like the humbucking mode but a little less intense & a bit more open.

This is also the first guitar I've owned that has a Bigsby/Vibrola style vibrato unit. I have to say this thing works very well. They've used a roller bridge and it stays in tune much better than I would have expected. The tuning stays pretty stable when doing bends. Other strings will go a touch flat if you're really pushing it, but for the most part will stay close. It's almost like a fixed bridge in that respect.

The composite fretboard feels very good, almost like ebony. I'm not the biggest fan of poly finishes, but this one isn't as thick as some I've seen. The neck is slimmer than a Les Paul, and also slimmer than my SG's. It reminds me of the neck on my old SG Double (very similar to the SG-X). Unlike most finished necks the back feels very slick. the overall feel is pretty fast. Not shred-machine fast, more of a compromise between a vintage neck & a shred neck, if that makes any sense.

Overall a pretty nice guitar for an unbeatable price with these features.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

OK - had to take a quick pic...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

That is nice! I really like the Bigsby on it with that bar looks unique, makes the guitar sharp looking. Is that a flamed blackburst I see?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Yep - flamed blackburst. It's very subtle and it's tough to see in the pic. The call it "Cosmic Black Burst". It's a veneer top, but there's a 10mm maple cap under there on top of mahogany.

Here's another pic with flash that shows it a little better. Not an in-your-face flame job, but being a veneer top that's probably a good thing!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks very nice man.

Is it a mahogany and maple combo like a Les Paul?

The peghead is a nice variation on the typical three on a side.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

It is indeed. 10mm maple top on mahogany body with set mahogany neck. The only difference is the scale. The "normal" Swede's have the 24.75" Gibson scale if memory serves, while the Super Swedes have the 25.5" scale.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Very nice!
I have the Super Swede model and found it to be a great guitar, one reason I went for it was the longer scale length.
The pickups are as you said although my neck is super bassy, one day I will get it rewired as that is the cure. A few guys have had the same issue and had it wired to Gibson style removing the coil splitter and it was much better.

The only thing I don't like about the guitar is the neck tends to dive a bit while playing sitting down. I fixed it with good ol hockey tape, I put a strip on the bottom so its not as slippery and it keeps it up.
Standing up its perfect.


----------



## JazzLix (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a super swede I picked up earlier this year @ Gear in Oakville. Like you say, the price vs. features on these MIC guitars are really sweet. I had no problems with the finish, and it has become my go-to guitar for humbucking goodness. When buddies are over they always comment on the pickups, as in 'wow'. I couldn't find a lot of info on exactly what they did different on them, but I shot an email to Gear, and got back this:

"Super Swede - Also offered as Tremar Super Swede, and Tremar Super Swede P-90 (equipped with 3 H-90-S pickups (N/RW/N)(S- Stands for "Spiced" which are specially voiced to provide more of an excentuated Single coil sound)) "

So they are 'spiced' LOL. Either way, loving the Hag.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah - the pickups do have somewhat of a vintage feel, but they're certainly hotter and maybe a touch more on the scoopy side. No complaints though. As I said, best sounding factory pickups I've heard in a Chinese axe.

Love the finish on yours Bevo!


----------



## SaNdS (Feb 12, 2011)

New Poster here - Hi all !!
I am really considering this guitar for means of feel and playabilitiy to work towards the real thing (Gibson Les Paul). I am not sure about the price but if I could get some feedback here is the ad. 
Hagstrom Super Swede Les Paul-style electric guitar with case - Thunder Bay Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Thunder Bay Canada.
Any feedback would be great. I was thinking of putting in a smaller price because it is used.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

SaNdS said:


> New Poster here - Hi all !!
> I am really considering this guitar for means of feel and playabilitiy to work towards the real thing (Gibson Les Paul). I am not sure about the price but if I could get some feedback here is the ad.
> Hagstrom Super Swede Les Paul-style electric guitar with case - Thunder Bay Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Thunder Bay Canada.
> Any feedback would be great. I was thinking of putting in a smaller price because it is used.


They list for $675 USD new in the States. If its in real good shape thats not a bad deal.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah not a bad price if it's in good shape. Love my Swede but it's a heavy bitch. Can't wear it standing for too long. A "dark" sound for sure. Build quality surprisingly decent for Chinese guitar.


----------

